# Gateway Laptop NV55S Keyboard not working



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

I have not used my laptop in about a year. I bought it in 2011 and the last time I used it, it worked fine. My keyboard is not working at all--no letters or numbers. I did a troubleshoot and it says I need a new driver. Thats all well and good I would love to download a new driver but I have moved and since my keyboard is not working I can not type in the my security code for the internet to download the driver. Is there somewhere I can copy the diver to disc and install manually. 

Thanks! :flowers:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

goto device manager and uninstall the keyboard from their and restart laptop see if it works after restart.


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

Where is the device manager and can I get to it without typing anything since the keyboard does not work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you use the mouse easy way to get to device manager is start control panel device manager find keyboard right click and uninstall.


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you. It didn't change anything the 1st time I did it and it actually says the keyboard is working properly--still not letters or numbers.


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope, I did it twice, still nothing.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

does it work outside of windows? like getting into bios?


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure what you mean. Nothing on the keyboard works at all, not even the F keys. The entire keyboard is down. It is installing windows updates right now.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok try this restart laptop as it starts back up start tapping F8 and see if you get a list of options. if you do try arrowing down and select safemode.


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope. the F keys do not work and neither do the arrow keys. Its sort of like the whole keyboard is locked or something? Strange.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try this shut down laptop remove power cord and battery then hold down power button for 30 seconds then plug back in and try again


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope, that didn't work either.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok next step hook up a USB keyboard to laptop and see if that works.


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, that worked and I have downloaded probably more drivers than I need and the keyboard still does not work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Then I would have to say laptop keyboard will need to be changed.


----------



## SuzetteLundberg (Aug 28, 2014)

So, are you saying I have to take it in for repair. Its 3 years old, not worth it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Replacing the keyboard on this Laptop is not for the faint hearted as shown on this site > How to Replace Gateway NV52L NV55S NV56R NV57H NV75S NV77H keyboard - laptoppartstore
It basically requires dismantling the whole casing just to access the keyboard.
If you don't feel comfortable following this guide I suggest asking a friend or going to a local repairer.
Or
Continue using the USB keyboard.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Panther063 said:


> Replacing the keyboard on this Laptop is not for the faint hearted as shown on this site > How to Replace Gateway NV52L NV55S NV56R NV57H NV75S NV77H keyboard - laptoppartstore
> It basically requires dismantling the whole casing just to access the keyboard.
> If you don't feel comfortable following this guide I suggest asking a friend or going to a local repairer.
> Or
> Continue using the USB keyboard.


agree


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

**Agree!**

BIGBEARJEDI


----------

